# [X] Klawiatura podpięta jako myszka

## Althorion

Witam.

Po instalacji Xów system rozpoznaje moją klawiaturę jako myszkę, olewając tę drugą. Mogę liczyć na pomoc w odgadnięciu przyczyny takiego zachowania?

xorg.conf:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229352/

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       48.0 - 98.0

    VertRefresh     60.0 - 85.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option "DPI"   "120x120"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

logi:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229353/

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jun 21 20:40:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet

Build Date: 22 June 2010  05:47:25PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 24 11:17:36 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c3600

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:05e6:1462:1772 nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000c800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "120x120"

(**) Jun 24 11:17:37 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Jun 24 11:17:37 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Jun 24 11:17:37 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device CRT-0 is invalid: the

(WW) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     checksum for EDID version 1 is invalid.

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Raw EDID bytes:

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  05 e3 00 b8 d0 48 00 00

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   2d 10 01 03 68 20 18 78  2a 9e a8 a1 54 46 99 24

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   0e 48 4c a4 43 00 31 59  45 59 61 59 81 59 81 99

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   a9 4f 01 01 01 01 ea 24  00 60 41 00 28 30 30 60

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   13 00 36 e6 10 00 00 1e  00 00 00 fc 00 41 4f 43

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   20 48 54 37 78 31 0a 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 20

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   53 65 72 69 65 73 0a 7f  7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f  7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 7f 00 0b

(--) Jun 24 11:17:38 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 275 (GT200) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 917504 kBytes

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.00.60.00.01

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 275 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (120, 120); computed from "DPI" X config option

(==) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Jun 24 11:17:39 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

(EE) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

Krytyczny wydaje się ten moment:

```
(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

```

----------

## fanthom

sproboj sterownika 'evdev' :

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Evdev_Input

pozdro

----------

## Althorion

Niestety, bez różnicy.

----------

